# Salary Negotiation in Abu Dhabi



## Anbarga

Dear All,

I hope you are doing well. I recently received an offer from an investment company in Abu Dhabi. I am not in finance and will be working on the HR side. 

Although the allowances seem good, the actual base salary is less than my current salary in the U.S. I have read that salary negotiation is expected in UAE and plan on doing so. However, I am not sure how much more to ask for to prevent scaring off the company. In addition, should I be taking into consideration the entire compensation package in my negotiations? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks so much for your help in advance!

Anbarga


----------



## rsinner

Anbarga said:


> In addition, should I be taking into consideration the entire compensation package in my negotiations?


To the extent that the allowances are cash in hand and not mere reimbursements, no reason why you shouldn't include them in your calculations for making a decision. Cash is cash - doesn't mater its part of basic pay or allowance.

The basic pay is important to the extent the end of service benefits are linked to the last drawn basic pay.


----------



## eddie79

Have HR walk you through how they came to the figures that they did in the offer. This can be telling. Also you need to find out what grade level pay are you at. Usually there are bands within grade level and you should find out where you stand: lower end, middle end or the high end. Usually structured companies budget for each of their positions. You need to get a feel where you stand on the grade level to determine how much more room in there is in the salary range for the position you are filling.


----------



## sonofsaxa

Anbarga said:


> Dear All, I hope you are doing well. I recently received an offer from an investment company in Abu Dhabi. I am not in finance and will be working on the HR side. Although the allowances seem good, the actual base salary is less than my current salary in the U.S. I have read that salary negotiation is expected in UAE and plan on doing so. However, I am not sure how much more to ask for to prevent scaring off the company. In addition, should I be taking into consideration the entire compensation package in my negotiations? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much for your help in advance! Anbarga


Is Anbarga right? Is negotiation expected? I don't want to go hard on negotiating my package offer and miss out all together. Is pushing for an extra few perks like an upgraded accommodation package or additional funds for relocation acceptable?


----------



## Fitz1954

I went for a post and their attitude was no negotiation expected or entered into, it seemed to be take it or leave it.

It was said right up front which was good and then the decision was only do I want to take it at that level or not.


----------



## shoppers

What are different grade levels?


----------



## Henri1979

*offer Abu Dhabi*

Dear all,

I would like to receive some advice.

My company offered me a contract to be stationed in our Dhabi office as follows:

Base salary 19,000 Dhs
Housing 6,500 Dhs
Transport 1,500 Dhs
Annual ticket to home country

This is the first offer and i will negotiate. Personally i think i should receive more housing and transport allowance.

Do you think the above is a good package for living in AD?

Any comment or advice is welcome.

Regards,

Henri


----------

